# Lock out switch on automatics



## drosene (Aug 30, 2007)

Does anyone know why my 06 automatic (which is stock) does not allow me to smoke the tires? Is there something that can over ride that setting? Is the thing that keeps it from reving to high the lock out switch?


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

turn the traction control off.


----------



## drosene (Aug 30, 2007)

That doesn't make a diffrence.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Turn traction control off, keep left foot on brake, rev engine up to like 2k rpm, take left foot off brake and at the same time mash the throttle w/ ur right foot, then proceed to sh*t you pants!!!! :rofl: good luck w/ that.:cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

drosene said:


> That doesn't make a diffrence.


Is it working? When you hit the button do you see in your DIC "TRAC OFF" and a dumb driver in a car loosing control?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I had the same problem, lol. Most goat owners are M6 owners and don't know about the computer BS of the automatic. The only way you can smoke the tires while holding down the brake (aka burnout at a dragstrip) is to have your computer reprogrammed. Stock will not let the tires break free, GM's way of keeping people from frying rotors and brakes is my guess. The car's ass end just squats down as you hammer on the gas, it revs up to like 800 rpms, and nothing happens. 

Once you get a dyno tune that disables torque management, top speed governor, etc., you'll be able to light those babies up till the rims are glowing. Or, you can do what I did and go to www.autoanything.com or another similar car mod website and buy the Diablosport Predator handheld tuner model number U7191 (for the LS2, doesn't matter what vehicle it's in) and you'll be set. 

I bought mine last summer when I got my '06 IBM A4 and it cost $400. It may have gone down a bit but most of the handheld tuners run between 350 and 400. You'll also have snap you back in the seat higher rpm shift points, and an error code reader (which I've used twice to find out my gas cap wasn't on tight enough). It's worth the money. 

You can choose between a pump gas tune and a 93 octane only tune, which is more aggressive, with more hp and torque, that's what I run, but depending on where you live, you might not be able to get 93 octane. That's why all your new high end sports cars have recommended octane ratings of 91 OR higher. I guess you can get 91 octane anywhere. Hope this helps.


----------



## drosene (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, what Dusty said is right. I'll need to get a chip. I'll look on that website. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The Diablo is on sale right now for $320 at www.autoanything.com. I'd jump on it if you got the cash.


----------



## blkngrygoat (Feb 7, 2007)

Hold on a minute guys. I have an )6 PBM with the A4. There was a problem with the Goats built in the first 6 mos of the 06 run.

Go to your stealership and tell them it's a problem with your ECM module. I'm guessing you get about 1450 RPM the it just kind of bogs down?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

My car was built in Jan. of '06 and the only problem I had was the front struts grenading on me like something from a sci-fi movie. My ECM is fine. The 05 A4's are the same way. It's the GM programming in the computer. ANY dyno tune or handheld will eliminate this, as well as the top speed governor, and any other issue that they might slap on you for "safety or wear and tear" reasons.


----------

